# Receiver Shutting Down



## Eagle1953 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a Denon 3310CI receiver and a PS3 player. ( The PS3 player has the latest firmware update )

The receiver is turning off while playing some blu ray movies. While watching "The Fighter" the receiver would shutdown for no apparent reason while watching the movie and I would have to reset the system. This happened several times throughout the movie. I then played the movie "The Tourist" and it played with no issues.

I would appreciate any help with this issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would help to know at what Volume Levels you are playing these Movies at. Also, what kind of Speakers are being used? Usually an AVR shutdowns due to Protection Circuitry finding that the AVR is being driven too hard and or is not properly ventilated and heat levels are too high.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Eagle1953 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am using Canton speakers and running the volume at 70-73.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

The next time it shuts down, put your hand over the vents on top and tell us if it feels hot. Is it in a cabinet or is there something else sitting on top of it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eagle1953 said:


> I am using Canton speakers and running the volume at 70-73.


Hello,
Might you know which Canton's you are using? Also, most Denon Owners have their Volume setup where 0 is Reference Level and all levels below that are represented in numbers of Decibels below that such as -20 would be 20 db's below Reference. 

Regardless, it would seem that the AVR is running out of power. Also, are you using a Subwoofer? If so, what are your Crossover Settings? Using a Subwoofer really does help to take strain off the AVR. 

The AVR-3310 is not a powerhouse. In the past few years, since Denon was sold and merged with Marantz, Mcintosh, Snell and others, their Amplifier Sections have been downsized compared to pre Merger Denons. 

The good news is that you have Preamp Outputs which makes adding an Amplifier an easy thing. There are tons of choices with many available for under 200 Dollars.

Finally, is this the first time that your Denon has shut down?
JJ


----------

